# CONFIGURACION compatible? R3 pro 4350g



## dav_ID (20 Feb 2021)

*¡Buenas a todos! 
HOLA* mi nombre es David mi idea al principio eracomprar un procesador apu y el 3400 era buena opción pero no me es posible  stock/sobreprecio en mi localidad (Perú), averiguando  sobre la serie 4000  de  ryzen  planeo comprar online la 4350g  y lo demás en tiendas de mi ciudad, espero puedan ayudarme a saber si es compatible/funcional esta configuración:
*Amd ryzen 3 Pro 4350g 3,8 ghz*
*Gigabyte A520M S2H Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard*
*Kingston HyperX Fury 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Memory
 Kingston KC600 512 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
 MSI MAG FORGE 100R ATX Mid Tower Case  
 Gigabyte P-B 550 W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
 Thermaltake UX100 38.82 CFM CPU Cooler*​

 Según la pagina de amd el procesador es compatible con mb de chipset A520, b550, x570; otras  mb en las que pensé :
MB GIGABYTE A520M DS3H, MB GIGABYTE B550M GAMING, MB ASUS PRIME A520M-K, MB ASUS PRIME B550M-K  aunque dudo mucho que pueda llenar los 4 slots de ram xd (asus y gigabyte son las que mas veo en stock) 
Según leí en la pagina de la  mb permite ram hasta 3200MHz 
no estoy seguro de la fuente  pensé talvez : FUENTE CORSAIR CX550 ( CP-9020121-NA ) 550W | BRONZE aunque cuesta un poquito mas 
escogí ese ventilador ya que el procesador lo venden nuevo pero sin ventilador .

*El* uso que le daré al equipo es de trabajo principalmente programas de ofimática, videoconferencia por zoom,  Microsoft Teams , de ves en cuando jugar dota2-blasphemous, juegos que no exijan gran rendimiento ( se que una apu no rendirá igual a una tarjeta de video) , poder usar  Photoshop ; he intentado que sea funcional y no vuele en precios xd 
Toda recomendación/orientación que puedan darme les estaré muy agradecido 

¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?..NO​
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...NO​
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es LG 24MK430h-b  1920x1080 HDMI VGA​


----------



## FerentZ (21 Feb 2021)

lo veo todo compatible, sobre el disipador, lo veo bajo en calidad
sobre b550 si puedes poner, en un futuro si actualizas a un proce superior y ram mas rapidas (3600) seria ideal, ya segun tu presupuesto.
la fuente que comentas es aceptable


----------

